# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Spenner's Corner

## Spenner

I've got a lot of crap and crappy crap because I'm never satisfied with anything I make. However, I will nevertheless expose you all to some of the crap I've made.

Here's a painting I did a week ago for art class (with the WIPs)

*Spoiler* for _painting_: 




http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/9977/paintings.jpg




^Goddamn I'll never splatter paint again


I was bored on New Year's Eve so I painted on my hand >_> hey, I actually like this one!!!





That's really all I've done with painting, I've painted (and actually tried) like 5 times in the past 4 years :/ after the last canvas I did I'm willing to get started into doing it more often though.

----------


## Spenner

This is a different post because here is some different art. 3D/digital/blahblahblah.

*Spoiler* for _digital art_: 



(my bad if this is all a killer-illegal page stretch or something)





http://art.ngfiles.com/images/54/spe...te-planets.png

----------


## Spenner

These were all done on iSketch.net, where I frequently go when I just want to listen to music and draw what I see within the music (yes, please omit the things on the sides and whatnot. It's like online Pictionary, so other people are there watching).

I can't remember what songs exactly for each picture, but they vary from Boards of Canada to some happy trance people on Newgrounds (like Kr1z and Dj BrixX).

Some of these just plain suck, but these are really just intended to get ideas down as fast as I could while I still had them.
*Spoiler* for _iSketch_: 











































Plenty of metaphors in there. See if any of them relate to you!!!  :boogie:

----------


## Spenner

Oh right, I forgot to mention these two things I did with my tablet:

----------


## Tyler

Wow.
Pretty interesting stuff.
Especially the stuff with your hands and the last two with the frying pans.

----------


## Spenner

Glad you like it  :smiley: 

Some photos (page stretch, but I don't care. My thread):
*Spoiler* for _photos_: 






















































Thank you so much for anyone that takes the time to look through all of them. I love photography so much, and I love you  ::D: 

None of these photos have been edited in any way.

----------


## Flashdance

> 



I like this pic the best.  ::banana:: 

Awesome art and photography.

----------


## Spenner

Thanks  :smiley:  yeah he was a cutie, followed him around all day and baited him with popcorn, hehe. Finally got a closeup.  ::banana:: 

EDIT: Might as well post this other angle.

----------


## guitarboy

Do like.

----------


## Spenner

Excellent.

Here's something I've been working on for about 2 hours now for something I need for one of my college applications >_>


^contour


^unfinished coloured.

Will finish.

Goddamn, I made every one of those contour lines manually ;__; ah well, good thing the fill looks nice.

And to think I was going to use photoshop for something... PHEW. (seriously, I've only used photoshop for some very short lived doodles and that's it).

----------


## Spenner

And here's the finished version:

----------


## Spenner

Jesus I should have put spoiler tags on all of those.

Anyhoo, BIG BUMP with some stuff similar to the house above this post-- practicing with making abstract flash rooms.





They're actually really REALLY easy to make, too. Just takes a bit of patience with making and deleting the contour lines (the house in the post above was from reference, so I traced bits of it, but these two were just completely random).

----------


## Marvo

Some this stuff is really good Spenner! I especially like all those photos, some great motives you got there  :smiley:

----------


## Spenner

Why thanks, glad you like them  :smiley:

----------


## MementoMori

Damn Spen, i'm glad i have you in on the Shop Staff! lol, all of these are awesome. i'm bookmarking the thread hell yes

----------


## Spenner

Thanks MM! =D more than happy to help with the staff for sure  :smiley:  thanks for the placement, hehe.

----------


## acatalephobic

...Didn't a blind man draw that building once?
The corner one?

I only ask because I was told it's a test of perspective...

----------


## Spenner

I think so... I seeing part of a show on that or something.

Anyhow, for some of my stuff on the go, see the DV Logo Submissions thread  :wink2:

----------


## Hidden

I love your photography.  That Oreo looks delicious.  And the pasta...  oh my gosh, I want to eat it.  :tongue2:   And is that a hummingbird you're holding? o.o

The painting in the first post's pretty awesome, as is the computer-done water.

----------


## Spenner

> And is that a hummingbird you're holding? o.o



Yep- well, it's my mom holding it, but I took the picture-- it ran into our window and gradually came to in my mother's hand  :smiley: 

Glad you like the stuff :]

----------


## acatalephobic

Very neat; your whole thread.   :smiley: 

I just noticed the hummingbird photo as well. It made me say "my good golly" aloud.

----------


## tommo

Photo's are awesome.
You sure do have a lot of strange creatures and junk around where you live.

----------


## Spenner

> Photo's are awesome.
> You sure do have a lot of strange creatures and junk around where you live.



Most of them are actually from places I've been in the past year-ish  :tongue2:  the only real things from around here is the hummingbird and all the garden pics.

Also, few more little iSketch things:
*Spoiler* for _iSketch_:

----------


## Spenner

Alright, I don't recall uploading any pencil drawings (or at least any decent ones) so I'll show these. Some of these are already 6 months old, and I have even more recent stuff I'll post soon, but for now here's a little taste of my development of style:

(and yes, some might be weird, but that's just my "style" developing  :wink2:  what I usually do for these (all of them, actually) is sit listening to music and draw based on the "shapes" and visuals of the sounds. I can look at these and see/hear songs in the shapes of the shading, because essentially I scratched my pencil according to the sounds of a song)
*Spoiler* for _pencil_: 








Didn't finish this one. Probably woulda looked cool had I completed it.










Again, didn't finish. Oh well.




More to come soon enough.

----------


## Spenner

Blah

----------


## Spenner

I've got a few new photos, a few new doodles.


*Spoiler* for _Photos_: 













And my personal fav of the batch  :tongue2: 






*Spoiler* for _Doodles_: 









I love this bug and the thing on the right (which is actually part of a human figure, if you can tell. Severed from the centrepoint, of course)

For this one I was testing just some cruddy cubism. Yep.

And I love this one the best by far for some reason

----------


## Marvo

Some of those close-up macro shots are really good, Spenner, though I think you gotta be a bit careful. Sometimes it can be difficult to make out what you actually photographed. Technically impressive photoes are good, but a picture with a subtle message or intention leaves a bigger impression on people  :smiley:

----------


## Spenner

Yeah I know what you mean-- as soon as I get a camera that's good for taking shots that aren't macro or zoomed in I'll be taking a much more variety of shots. For now I just love the slightly abstract moment of setting myself in a situation where the world of the small has become large-- I just love the feeling of imagining myself in most of the macro pictures as some small creature able to venture into the vast abyss of hidden textures and details that most people don't get to see with their eyes  :smiley: 

But yes, I'll start looking for subjects with something more of reason within them-- like my stuff on the first page with living things in a lot of them, they weren't so plain for the most part. I'll try and see what subliminal craziness I can add to my photos >:]

----------


## Marvo

I just took another look at your pictures, and this one caught my eye.

http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/6059/img4845.jpg

Try taking a picture in the same place every week. A small picture series of the transition between late winter and early spring would be interesting.

----------


## Spenner

> I just took another look at your pictures, and this one caught my eye.
> 
> http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/6059/img4845.jpg
> 
> Try taking a picture in the same place every week. A small picture series of the transition between late winter and early spring would be interesting.



I quite like that idea... thanks for that  :tongue2:  I might do it.

----------


## Spenner

Made this to describe an emotion I couldn't put into a short amount of words.

----------


## MementoMori

That is so awesome, what did you use to make it?

----------


## Spenner

Cinema 4D, glad you like it c:

----------


## MementoMori

yeah, the reflections and light refractions are all great in the bubbles. ant the column in the center is awesome too.

----------


## Spenner

This one's not so hot, but I'll post it anyway:


*Spoiler* for _big_:

----------


## Marvo

I like the bubble effect, work more with that  :tongue2:

----------


## tommo

Post some more paintings man, or finished drawings!

----------


## Spenner

Gah, I haven't done a painting in a few months now. I really want to start painting a lot, so I think I'll get started on one whenever I have some free time from everything.

And yeah, been playing with that, Marvo  :tongue2:  I like bubbles.

----------


## Spenner

It's minimal and it's a bit cliche now, but still, I like it sorta:


*Spoiler* for _big sorta_:

----------


## MementoMori

very nice, i love the simplicity

----------


## Flashdance

> Made this to describe an emotion I couldn't put into a short amount of words.



Magnifique!  ::banana::

----------


## Spenner

Thanks!  ::D: 

Not that great, but it's warm feeling and I'll post it anyhow:


*Spoiler* for _Big_:

----------


## Spenner

Ah, finally took some more photos yesterday.


*Spoiler* for _'lotta big pics_: 






No idea what this is o__O


mmm
























As always, no photo editing done. The sepia effects were just in-camera options.

----------


## Spenner

Finally got around to taking pics of some more doodles.


*Spoiler* for _Doodles_: 




This one's particularly shitty. Oh well.








And this one's my personal favourite doodle so far, I think.

----------


## MementoMori

excellent, i too like the last one

----------


## Spenner

Yeah, hopefully I'll begin making a few more like those.

Anyhow, for part of a collab at Newgrounds I made these:


*Spoiler* for _Images_: 









Something different, teehee. I like new styles.

----------


## Spenner

Backgrounds.


*Spoiler* for _backgrounds_: 










Fun fact, it's MY eye in that one!

----------


## MementoMori

man, i love the eye, it scares me a little but it's awesome

----------


## Spenner

Hehe, yeah, I may need some eye drops  :wink2:

----------


## Spenner

Yeah, this is pretty goddamn terrible but I want to get into digital art, so practice makes perfect :/



At least it only took 10 minutes.

----------


## Spenner

Speed arrangement... another close to 10 minute one.


*Spoiler* for _Background_: 








Based on my siggy.

----------


## Alex

Lies, it took 16min though it should've taken only 8min.  ::D:

----------


## Spenner

16 minutes IS AROUND 10 MINUTES BUT OKAY...  ::D:  you got me.

----------


## Sekhmet

> I've got a lot of crap and crappy crap because I'm never satisfied with anything I make. However, I will nevertheless expose you all to some of the crap I've made.



Your art is not crap! It's very well done and visually interesting. I wish I could paint and draw half as good as you!

----------


## Spenner

Yeah that's a bit misleading. I did not appreciate art the same way I do now when I made the topic initially, hehe. But big thanks  ::D:  glad you like!

----------


## Spenner

Alright, it's been awhile since I updated some doodles. Regardless of their receding quality to what I've made before, here they are.


*Spoiler* for _Doodles_: 

















Yep. A bunch of those should be flipped but I was too lazy to flip them  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraftwerk

I was listening to daft punk while I looked at those doodles. It was oddly fitting.

----------


## Spenner

Pretty damn sure I was listening to it for at least parts of some of these when making them. That might be why  :tongue2:

----------


## Marvo

Listening to Slayer while looking at them was also strangely uplifting. Good stuff!

----------


## Spenner

Shitty but whatever, I felt like doing a painting-- and on the back of a ripped piece of Delissio Pizza box at that:


*Spoiler* for _Painting_: 








And I've had quite a bit more photos since the ancient days that I used to update this dusty thread...


*Spoiler* for _Photos_: 





























and one hi-res one...

----------


## Puffin

> 



What the hell is that??  ::shock::

----------


## Spenner

As you can see, assuming you know it's a pretty small lillypad, little waterspiders, but these ones are mating. The others moved so fast that I couldn't get a good pic of them, being so small, in focus >_> SO mating waterspiders are even better anyhow.

----------


## Puffin

Wait, there's TWO of them? I only see one.  :tongue2:

----------


## Spenner

Look closely near the head-- there should be two eyes, then another pair of eyes to the second one slightly under it. They really camoflague well  :wink2:

----------


## Spenner

Fairly plain, but I was thinking about making an animation, a minimal one, about life in this desolate dead planet.

http://i53.tinypic.com/24v3cw3.jpg

I made the image in Flash, so I think it could easily be adapted into an animation when I have time :/

At first it seems pretty simple and boring but I find I like the idea of staring at it for awhile an imagining myself as the little black robot... depressing yet peaceful in one enigmatic ball.

----------


## tommo

The frogs and slugs are so damn trippy.  Look in the colour of the frogs eyes.  what the fuck....

Also I like how the last one with the dragonfly blurs, with that weird effect, double line sort of thing.  The colours and space are cool too.

----------


## Spenner

Holy mother of _BUMP_

That's all I have to say. I've been the busiest I've been my entire life  ::shock:: 


*Spoiler* for _PEN ART_: 








Draft for a bigger illustration at school: 






*Spoiler* for _Vector Art_: 





Shitty brainstorm for a pun (FLOPPY DRIVE-- GET IT?!?!? HUEHEUHE I'M LAME)



This is shit but whatever, here:



And a portal bot I was planning to use for a background looking thing but right now this looks pretty shitty. Will have to clean it up when I have time which will be probably never =D






*Spoiler* for _Site I had to design for school_: 









*Spoiler* for _I honestly forget if I've posted this painting before, here it is again if I have :B_: 








Folks, what with school and work and homework (but mostly homework) I have been so inactive at such a special place D: mark my words that no matter how inactive, you will always have a special place in my heart DV  ::D: 

Cheers. And whatnot.

----------


## Spenner

Okay, forget all of my other photography from before. I consider those all just practices with getting close and finding good focus distances :l

I still don't have a decent camera, but here's some practice with High Dynamic Range (HDR) photography that I just did today =]









 ::D:

----------


## Brunor2

Wonderful HDRs. Great framing and merging. 

But, the 5th HDR is a bit too oversatured, could have less orange. The others are awesome.

----------


## Spenner

Thank you  ::D:  and yeah, the 5th one had an ill fate to begin with :l but oh well. I plan to do more of these :]

----------


## Marvo

HDR is fun to work with, but sometimes the effect it produces can be too strong. I haven't had too much success with it myself though. Would you mind explaining your process?

----------


## Brunor2

> Thank you  and yeah, the 5th one had an ill fate to begin with :l but oh well. I plan to do more of these :]



Do it. You are good in HDR photography.

*Marvo*, just take the exposures (3 or more, I usually take 5 exposures), and merge them in Photomatix, it's easy to work with it, you can set exposure and saturation to the whole HDR or each exposure.

----------


## Spenner

What Brunor said; for these I took 3 exposures (at -2, 0, +2). My camera doesn't have a setting to take multiple exposure shots within milliseconds of each other, so I had to take them all separately, but most decent cameras I'd imagine can do it the easy way >_> just gotta make sure there's no movement in between each shot.

So yeah, in Photomatix, or any other HDR program (though Photomatix is generally conceived to be the best one, besides the Adobe HDR plugin for Photoshop, but that sucker is 700 bucks...) you simply click the Generate HDR button and import the exposures and it will allow you to change a great number of things to make the final product quite nice. 

About the fact that yours might not have turned out as well- there's no real specific process for every image. You just have to keep adjusting things until it feels right. Personally I start with things like saturation and microsmoothing/microcontrasting, then change the overall smoothing to something I feel would work.

...Just look at this  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

I've tried my luck with Photoshop, but I never felt it produced better results than actually just adjusting one photo. I'll keep that link in mind next time I take a shot at HDR imaging, which probably won't be soon, since I'm not really a fan of it  :tongue2:

----------


## Spenner

Meh, just something I like playing with, not for everyone, definitely  :tongue2: 

Here's a few more I did for school:


*Spoiler* for _Images_: 




This first one's pretty weak, rushed, bad exposures >_>


I'm quite content with this one though  :smiley: 










Yep.

----------


## Brunor2

Great HDRs, I like the 4th one, awesome.

I never leave home with my camera, since it's pretty big, people notice it easy, otherwise I would try some HDRs too.

----------


## Spenner

Thanks  :smiley: 

And yeah, I guess that's the bonus of having a small non-SLR camera :l

----------


## Spenner

I played with Digital Art today.

http://oi55.tinypic.com/hts6tv.jpg

Still a WIP, but the first digital painting I've done in a very long time :]

----------


## Spenner

Aaaand I am DONE 

http://oi52.tinypic.com/35d2ra0.jpg

Phew...

----------


## tommo

You've definitely got a unique style spenner.
Just a couple of things.... There isn't any real shading and light going on which makes the robot look flat.  The left side of it should be a lot lighter and the right, a bit darker.  Also the shadow should be stretching toward the bottom right.  If you get the shadows right you can see within a few seconds how much it transforms your image.  They don't need to be exact at all, just put them in the right direction.

I love having my image with no ground shadows at first.  Then when I think it's done, I do some fairly quick shadows.  Stand back and go "holy fuck...."  ::lol::

----------


## Spenner

Great advice, I'm really new to actually putting effort into digital paintings so I really appreciate it  ::D:  when I get some spare time I'll have a go at revising it.

----------


## Spenner

I think I forgot to post these... might as well.


*Spoiler* for _Abstract stuff_:

----------


## Spenner

Terrible photo quality, but here's a WIP of a drawing I decided to start

----------


## Spenner

Went for a wintery walk the other day.

----------


## no-Name

the photo editing looks a little silly. though I'd love to see the shot of the broken tree-house without any effects.

cool shots, though.

----------


## tommo

Yeah I don't like it on most of them either.
But the one with the broken wagon thing is cool, because it looks like it's glowing, sort of silvery and nice.

Maybe if you did it more cleanly on some of them it would look ok

----------


## Spenner

I miss you DV  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  I really do



























About the setting, not the photographic quality. It was such a beautiful day. It had been such a long year. Just felt like taking photos.

As well:

----------

